
Survey: What Do Startups Need - sviyp
I am doing a survey to to learn from startup founders and entrepreneurs about what they need to help their startup succeed. Completing the entire survey should take less than ten minutes. Please feel free to complete or share with startups you are working with. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sviyp.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;jKroY6
======
bifrost
Its for some Virtual Accelerator program?

